# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  5% of Web traffic caused by DDoS attacks

## HATTIFNATTOR

After analysing traffic from 68 ISPs around the globe, a security researcher claims that as much as five percent of all Internet traffic is from DDoS-attacks.
Since beginning the research, Arbor Network's chief research officer Danny McPherson claims there were over one million denial of service attacks -- roughly 1,300 per day -- across the ISP networks involved in the study, which has already run for 18 months. 

http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/securit...9287902,00.htm

----------

